# Faroudja DCDi Cinema vs. HQV Reon



## FNG212 (May 31, 2009)

I didn't find anything in search particular to this so I thought I'd ask

How do these two chips compare with Onkyo Receivers? Is it 25-50% more dollars better?

Specifically: Onkyo TX-SR706 ($530, Faroudja DCDi Cinema) vs. Onkyo PR-SC885 ($750, HQV Reon) (accessories4less.com)

Minus the other features of the receiver, how do those two processor chips compare in these two receivers?

Thanks.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

It depends on what features you need, if your interested in upscaling or some video adjustments like saturation or hue the Reon is by far superior however the Faroudja does just fine for most people who already have a good display and a BluRay player.
The Reon is regarded to be the best for upconversion and is worth it if you require it (watch alot of DVDs). Personally I would go with the 885.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Slow down folks. The PR-885 is not a powered receiver, only a preamp, so unless you have external amps, you'd need to step up to a tx-sr876.


----------



## FNG212 (May 31, 2009)

eugovector said:


> Slow down folks. The PR-885 is not a powered receiver, only a preamp, so unless you have external amps, you'd need to step up to a tx-sr876.


Understood, I have "clearance" from the misses to buy an amp if necessary but would rather put the money towards new speakers/projector if the benefit isn't worth the extra cash.


----------

